# Birch wood Door Set



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

This door set was purchased from the Front Door store in San Antonio about 12 years ago. In good shape and could be refinished very quickly. Approximate measurements are 8 feet tall by 8 feet wide. Would be perfect for a remodel or could be made into tables.

located near George West

$500 cash

361-813-8761


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

Sold


----------

